# Screen resolution problem



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, where do I start...:upset:

I have had this problem with just 1 game (GTA San Andreas), but recently I decided to install Broken Sword 3 and I seem to be getting the same problem.

When I start up San Andreas for some reason it decides to run in a resolution not supported by my LCD monitor (I don't know the resolution it is trying to run at) but the highest resolution my monitor CAN run at is 1024x768 so I end up seeing 1024x768 of a resolution that's around 2048x1536 (or thereabouts).

The same problem occurs in Broken Sword 3 but I am actually able to play this game because it runs at a much smaller resolution (still larger than 1024x768 though) and I'm able to navigate through the options and choose an option with enables me to reset the reolution to it's default state (800x600).

I was Googling last night for a solution and found one (which resolved the problem in both games)...allbeit temporarily. Desktop Properties > Settings > Advanced > Troubleshoot, and then disable 'Enable Write Combining'. Then I wake up this morning wanting to play it again, and the same bloody thing is happening, so naturally I thought the 'Enable Write Combining' had enabled itself for some reason, but no. And now everytime I enable/disable it it has no effect like it did before.

Also, I have noticed in Desktop Properties > Settings it has resolutions there that I'm not even able to select (because this monitor doesn't allow over 1024x768, and if I do select a higher resolution I just get a blank screen).










When I first installed this graphics card 1024x768 was the maximum resolution available, but for some reason its giving me options I'm not able to select (see above, circled red), and in the Broken Sword 3 options screen 1280x800 is the minimum resolution available.

My graphics card is ATI Readon X1650XT, running on Windows XP Pro SP2.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Download the latest CCC and lastest drivers from ATI AMD's site.

Sounds like your screen doesn't support over 1024x768...


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Sounds like your screen doesn't support over 1024x768...


lol, I know it doesn't support over 1024x768, that's not the problem.

What is CCC? And I have the lastest ATI drivers.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

> When I start up San Andreas for some reason it decides to run in a resolution not supported by my LCD monitor (I don't know the resolution it is trying to run at) but the highest resolution my monitor CAN run at is 1024x768 so I end up seeing 1024x768 of a resolution that's around 2048x1536 (or thereabouts).


You can't run a game that requires a specific minimum resolution on a monitor that does not support that resolution. 

BF2 requires a minimum of 800x600. There's no way to play that game on a 640x320 screen. All games are set at the minimum required resolution when loading...


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> You can't run a game that requires a specific minimum resolution on a monitor that does not support that resolution.


But I've played San Andreas many times at 1024x768 but every now and then it decides to switch to a resolution where I'm only able to see about 1/4 of the screen.

San Andreas default setting is 800x600, and I change it to 1024x768.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Have you updated drives like I've said? 

If it has worked before, we can rule out hardware problems. 

Before that, download PC Wizard and check out your GFX temperatures.


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> If it has worked before, we can rule out hardware problems.


I said in my original post that disabling 'Enable Write Combining' fixed the problem for both San Andreas and Broken Sword 3 (I was able to play at 1024x768 no problem), but when I booted up the PC this morning the same problem was back again.

Yes I have latest drivers.


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you check if it was still "enable write combining?"


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Did you check if it was still "enable write combining?"


Not sure what you mean.

Last night I disabled 'Enable Write Combining' and it fixed the problem with both games. Then when I turned the PC on this morning the same problem was back and 'Enable Write Combining' was still disabled. I have disabled and enabled it a dozen times today and no luck.


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

Why has this been moved to installation support? It has nothing to do with installation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your voltages are way out of line, try it with another PSU.


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

techpro5238 said:


> Your voltages are way out of line, try it with another PSU.


Don't mean to be a pain, but could you elaborate please?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

No problem, your:

PSU - (Power Supply Unit)'s

readings are way off. Your system is not being supply suffecient power, try taking another friends PSU, and try it with his.


----------



## War94 (Dec 20, 2007)

techpro5238 said:


> No problem, your:
> 
> PSU - (Power Supply Unit)'s
> 
> readings are way off. Your system is not being supply suffecient power, try taking another friends PSU, and try it with his.


Haha! You just made me think, maybe I should try turning the PC off, and plugging it straight into the socket without an extension...lo and behold Broken Sword 3 works fine now, and I am unable to choose a resolution greater than 1024x768, just the way it should be. :grin:

Ever in London, England? I'll buy you a pint. ray:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats great War94 :grin:, always connect a computer into a Surge Protector to make sure of no harmful overpowers hitting it. What you can do is donate to our wonderful forum, by clicking the donations link in my signature :grin:

PS: Im a US Resident :laugh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your PSU voltages again with PC Wizard. Has the +12V value dropped to within the acceptable range of 11.4 - 12.6V ?


----------



## freakvirus (Aug 9, 2009)

War94 said:


> OK, where do I start...:upset:
> 
> I have had this problem with just 1 game (GTA San Andreas), but recently I decided to install Broken Sword 3 and I seem to be getting the same problem.
> 
> ...


In GTA SA U can try to reset all setting to it's default, by deleting "gta_sa.set" file in "GTA San Andreas User Files" folder in "MY DOCUMENTS" folder.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for the help but this thread is nearly two years old.
Please check the dates before resurrecting old threads.


----------

